# Dreaming with Dreamer



## Dreamer my baby (Nov 2, 2015)

I would like to thank you for stopping by and taking your time to read this.

Here is my story.My sisters call me Bee so thats what I can be called on here 'cause Im not giving my real name. I proudly live in the USA and I am Between 13 and 17. I have two cats Tom and Jerry four dogs.Aussie the 11 year old blue healer Australian shepherd mix, Bones the ten year old..mutt I have no clue what he is, Scooby a almost two year old (in 3 months) pug dachshund and technically my brothers pure breed 11 month old german shepherd named Alpha. I also have a sixty gallon, a 20 gallon and two ten gallon freshwater fish tanks. Along with a pair of parakeets and a yard full of chickens.(started out 200 after fox,coyotes, and hawks now have about 50-80)

I have always wanted a horse since as long as I can remember. Before I new what they where called I wanted a "wild one, no one wanted" a mustang. I taught my two little sisters a lot about horses and they decided they wanted one too, just a "tame one".My older little sister wanted one bad enough to keep bringing up the subject of wanting and getting horses enough to where we moved so we could have land for them.
After about three almost four years after moving in our worst financial point. It happened!!!!
We realized we where never going to get them with out a place to keep them so my two sisters, My brother and I cleared out four acres of land with a old barn on it.My sisters and I worked ALL day for three days and earned all the fencing plus a little extra and got it all fenced in. The old barn had a pile of wood and a BUNCH of trash in it. We used most of the wood to fix up the barn and we moved all the trash.After that my brother built a gate.

It wasnt long before we went to go look at some horses.We where told there was four horses for sale. A 5 year old morgan stallion his 7 year old saddlebred mare,their 4 month old colt and a Tennessee walking horse mare.They went for $200 a horse or $700 for all ( oh and they where also supposed to be saddle broke). THIS IDIOT. :icon_rolleyes:
When we got there we went to see the colt first. He had this 2-3 month old colt alone in a very dark barn locked in a stall with no water just some food and just wormed. This poor thing was 4 miles away from his mom ( he said just two days ago) .He was so malnourished he couldnt walk. The moron said mom abandoned him. We where doubting we where going to get him because we figured he wasnt going to make it.

We went to go and see the other three and guess what! it was a 3-4 year old welsh morgon PONY, and full blooded quarter horse it was mean as could be.Oh and he sold the quarter horse out from under us which I dont mind cause she would have been too much horse for use although he should not have done that.
In another pen across the yard was a very skinny 3-4 year old saddle bred mix.

This man, not only did he lie about everything he also separated mom what he said was dad and the foal.
My little sister really like the pony and my older little sister liked the saddle bred but he wouldnt sell mom with out the baby. Plus the baby looked as if it would have died very soon. 
The man still wanted 700 for the three even though one seemed to be almost dead and another he sold out from under us. We paid 200 for the pony and 200 for the saddle bred. We told him that we where going to need vet right away for the foal so we talked him down from 200 to 50.
As soon as the stallion seen his mare he went bananas! we put him in the trailer first and then the mare.(he called down shortly though) The foal was so weak he got a separate spot in the trailer to lay down. The foal was to weak to stand and he wanted us to tie his head up so he would have to stand. The foals leg was locked and couldnt move it what so ever so the foal would have ended up strangling himself if he fell 'cause he wouldnt be able to get back up.

As soon as we got the mom and baby out they started talking and grooming and trying to nurse. We let the stallion loose and she went crazy keeping him away from her baby. This stallion was soooo disrespectful and aggressive and just not handled at least for the last 5 months if ever and the baby was never handled other than worming and taken away from mom.
The all had on halters that where way to small so that was the first thing the next morning (they arrived home really late) The stallion black with some dark brown patches and two white socks on his back feet along with a severely matted tail. My little sister named him Emir meaning determined prince. We could even pet him.The saddle bred my older little sister got was named dalyn ( pronouced Day-lean) meaning mother, she is the usual saddle bred coloring. My mom named the little colt Caden meaning fighter 



Emir was wearing a FOAL halter...really. Dalyns halter was so tight it had to be cut off and I think Cadens halter was the same halter he has been wearing all his life. It was so tight that he still a week later has marks from where is was.

In a weeks training ( I am training Caden and Emir, my older little sister trains Dalyn)
Caden comes up to us and occasionally lets us pet him.
Dalyn is very trusting and I do believe she was saddle broke at one point. She is doing very well with leading although training her is hard when she is worried about her foal all the time.
Emir has gone from not wanting to be touched and not actually being halter broke to wearing the halter just fine he leads very well he tolerates being groomed, doesnt mind his belly,hindquarters, or legs being touched or groomed. I have discovered he is a bit spooky.Emir has also has learned to be respectful to us including/especially around food.
My little sister needs some training to on how to act around horses and how to not let him be the boss of her but the other way around but she is also doing well 
They all have learned not to crowed to back up when told to and the are not aloud to even sniff the food until we are away from it. which they learned quickly.
Oh I forgot Dalyn lets us walk behind her pick up her hoofs and basically do what ever we wanted.
Im not comfortable enough to walk behind him yet.

To me their training is coming along grate 

Saturday Dec. 3, I am going to see about getting a "wild one" thats not really wild but she is a mustang.
Her name will be Dreamer if a get her. She isnt saddle broke none of them are except Dalyn.
We will be making a stall and a small paddock to put either Emir or Dreamer when she arrives.
I cant wait!!!!!!!!!




I KNOW stallions arent safe for children, we are planning on getting him gelded ASAP.
These horses where cheap as far as horses go but I think they where the best horses we could've gotten they are amazing 

The vet said Caden will be fine he just needs to eat.
Dalyn stood in the way of (actually moved more into) Emirs attack on her ( he gets frustrated with us and goes after Dalyn) until my older little sister got out of the way( she was leading her)
Hes going after her less and less by the way
Emir spooked when my little sister was leading him, he took off running and turned around and looked at us and slowly came back and sniffed her until she said im ok and pet him and then he walked away.
I think they are amazing horses. (Emir just lacks training)

Please comment, this is my first blog and I want to know what you think and what I could approve on.
Should I keep going? 
Thanks 

P.S we do ALOT of research. On almost everything we do.

sorry about this being sooo long 
:cowboy:
( I forgot to mention I earned the money from working to buy my horse)


----------



## Dreamer my baby (Nov 2, 2015)

I realized a couple mistakes now that I cant edit of course😡. Please rate and comment😊


----------



## Dreamer my baby (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh I have pictures of them in my gallery


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I can see where they haven't been treated great in the past, but they're nice horses. I especially like Emir, but there aren't any confo shots or anything so I'm going on a first glance basis. Can't wait to see what comes out of it once he's gelded and they all trust you more.


----------



## Dreamer my baby (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you so much!

At first I didnt really like him although I knew my little sister would love him so I was trying very hard to like him and ended up giving up on trying to like him. After all that training im doing with him I think hes growing on me.

Should I continue posting more on this or have others like,Dreaming with Dreamer then Dreaming with Dreamer #2 or......what?
( it will probably be another every week )


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I'd say just keep posting here, because that way it's all in one place and you can look back on the progress. If you want you can just number the posts like, Week 2, Week 3, Week 5, whatever.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Do your parents have experience training horses? How young are your little sisters?

Dreamer, I think it's lovely you are able to give these horses a home, but I worry for you and your younger siblings that as the horses are fed properly and get stronger, they are going to be dangerous for children to handle. What plans do your parents have for getting you support in teaching these horses proper "manners?" Are you intending to train them to be ridden?


----------



## Dreamer my baby (Nov 2, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I'd say just keep posting here, because that way it's all in one place and you can look back on the progress. If you want you can just number the posts like, Week 2, Week 3, Week 5, whatever.


Okay I will.
Sadly I have to wait until next saturday to go and see the mustang:sad: but atleast I can still have her:loveshower:


egrogan said:


> Do your parents have experience training horses? How young are your little sisters?
> 
> Dreamer, I think it's lovely you are able to give these horses a home, but I worry for you and your younger siblings that as the horses are fed properly and get stronger, they are going to be dangerous for children to handle. What plans do your parents have for getting you support in teaching these horses proper "manners?" Are you intending to train them to be ridden?


My parents do have experience training horses. Im not giving their ages. 

There is no need to worry, Dalyn has definitely been saddle broke before and she is wonderful around my sisters. Emir is already in good health he just needs his tail trimmed and he hasnt bothered to kick at us at all.Now he has attempted to bite every now and then but he immediately apologized and went on with his day being very patient with them.After spending a bit more time seeing where he is in training I do believe he was saddle broke before too.
Dalyn could be a lesson horse easy and once your on Emirs side hes got your back.( we are on his side....just..my brother isnt yet but he doesnt mess with them)

My parents are planning on having a trainer come out and give there opinion on my training. 
I do plan on training them to be ridden (which I believe has been done before although I will act as if they never even seen a saddle) 



Anyway today Emir got a stick and started GALLOPING across the field. Im thinking he was bored..is that the case?


----------



## Dreamer my baby (Nov 2, 2015)

Something I just wanted to share.

So tomorrow we will be leading the horses out of the pen to eat some very nice green grass at the bottom of a hill in our yard I am a little nervous but ill share how it goes.


----------



## Dreamer my baby (Nov 2, 2015)

Week #2 
Today marks the second week we had them.It doesn't seem like that at all, wow time fly's by.
So not really much new because we have been so busy but we have been taking Caden out and handling him almost every day. It helps him be okay with us touching him where ever we want(and we are messing with his hoofs) and the last time he was taken away(by the last guy who had him) who knows how long it was until he came back because of us.We just take him out and handle him right by the gate and by the fence line so she can still see and smell him. Then eventually we will go very very slowly away. (she goes crazy when she cant be with him)

Taking them to the bottom of the hill......didn't happen...we got 1/2 way there. For some reason Emir was spooking at everything plus he wouldn't stop when id tell him to so I had to walk him in circles around me cause he was walking to fast and wasn't listening. When we where 1/2 way there I decided he was to spooky it wasn't going to happen so I turned around and turned him around...so he decides to rear and there he goes. when he reared the lead rope yanked out of my hand then he took off. My sister let Dalyn go because she knew Dalyn would have yanked away to protect her baby....that my little sister had. Caden ran unexpectedly and slipped out of her hands.
at this point all the horses where loose.( we live out in the sticks to) after about a half hour of trying to get their ropes and Emir rearing and running and jerking away ( he didn't kick though). I tried some grain for about 15 that wasnt working. Oh and my sister took the rope off of Dalyn (so she wouldn't trip and kill her self)which wasn't a to big of a deal she was easy to catch. My little sister finally got Caden back and we started taking him to the pen so Dalyn followed. Then Emir came because they came and we finally got them back. 


P.S Last Saturday when I was supposed to go see that mustang we couldnt go causse my dads truck broke. But this Saturday we will its all setup


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

Dreamer my baby said:


> at this point all the horses where loose.( we live out in the sticks to) after about a half hour of trying to get their ropes and Emir rearing and running and jerking away ( he didn't kick though).


Alright, I'm just going to go ahead and be the one to say that I think you guys have a _lot_ of horse to deal with already, and that getting another untrained horse is a bad idea, particularly since it doesn't seem like your parents are taking an active role in the training/supervision of these horses like they should be. Emir in particular is way more horse than you guys should be handling. In the week that you've owned him, there have been several times where he's spooked or otherwise misbehaved and got away from you... sounds like a recipe for disaster. Good on you guys for rescuing these horses from what sounds like a bad situation, but you (and more importantly _your parents_) should really take the time to evaluate whether or not you have the experience and abilities to deal with these horses.


----------



## Dreamer my baby (Nov 2, 2015)

StephaniHren said:


> Alright, I'm just going to go ahead and be the one to say that I think you guys have a _lot_ of horse to deal with already, and that getting another untrained horse is a bad idea, particularly since it doesn't seem like your parents are taking an active role in the training/supervision of these horses like they should be. Emir in particular is way more horse than you guys should be handling. In the week that you've owned him, there have been several times where he's spooked or otherwise misbehaved and got away from you... sounds like a recipe for disaster. Good on you guys for rescuing these horses from what sounds like a bad situation, but you (and more importantly _your parents_) should really take the time to evaluate whether or not you have the experience and abilities to deal with these horses.



I understand where you are coming from. We are going to sell Emir. (We already thought we where going to sell him, we just wanted to work with him while we had him)


On a better note
I GOT MY HORSE!!!!!!!

It isnt the mustang though on the day before we went there to get her they changed the price to $500...so no thanks.
The horse I got is an arabian named Apolo, I love him.
And my little sister got a mini pony named Daisy.
I will post picks in the morning


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello,

I remember a thread you posted a while back about picking a name for a paint horse you were going to get. I was sad to hear that that didn't work out, but I'm glad you finally found (and bought) a horse! I'm looking forward to seeing pictures and hearing how everything works out with all of these new horses!


----------



## Dreamer my baby (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you so much I think Im going to post pictures of Apallo and how the others are doing in my gallery.

I dont know rather or not I have week two pictures


----------



## Dreamer my baby (Nov 2, 2015)

Why I named this thread dreaming with dreamer was because i thought that my horses name was going to be dreamer.
Since my geldings name is Apalo Should I start a new thread dedicated to him and leave this one?

And if I can then do you think I should change my username?


(I dont have time to post pics this close to the holidays we have realitives (sp?) Coming over)


----------

